# Condenser Motor



## Justin2473 (Feb 1, 2018)

New cap, new contractor, 220 coming out of contractor. Pump runs but fan does not when pushing in contactor. Motor spins free. I have 4 wires coming out of fan. Brown for cap, red, black, and green ground. With a meter I read resistance across brown to black only. Do I have a leg open?


----------

